# I'm going to have a rant...sorry in advance



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

grrrrrrrr...

We recently had our third BFN.  If I'm honest, I didnt think we would get to three BFNs.  When we started this process, three cycles seemed like a lifetime away.  That was 2 and a half years ago and here we are.  Confused about what to do next, upset, scared, snappy with each other etc etc.  I'm sure you all know where I'm coming from.

Was coping ok but had a bad day or two.  The last 2 days have been jam packed with babies and pregnancies.  I went to the pub last night and was confronted with a very heavily pregnant woman the second i walked in there so I went to sit where i couldnt see her, then went to a presentation evening (school award thingy - I'm a teacher) and there was an anouncement that one of the teachers wasn't there because his wife had given birth.  So I smiled politely while everyone got all excited, talked about when they gave birth etc etc.  Finally escaped and went home all upset.

This morning, one of the staff at work brought her baby to the staff meeting so again I smiled politely while everyone made a fuss and I felt like the cow in the corner who wasnt joining in.  The mum did come up to me later in the day and apologised if i was upset, but by that point I was already upset and the damage had been done.  On leaving work I switched off an advert about pronatal vitamins and avoided eye contact with a smiley couple strolling along, clearly expecting a baby any day now.  I could go on but you probably get the picture.  I'd like tomorrow to not be filled with pregnancy, birth and baby discussions!!!!

Our latest theory is that persistence will pay off and our day will come.  When it does I've no doubt that i will want to talk babies, pregnancy etc but right now the dream seems like a long way away and I'm fed up of being reminded of that every five minutes.  Sorry if this sounds selfish - its just been one of those days.  

Thanks for letting me rant, 

Tracy xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Tracey sending you huge    i'm sure every single member of this site knows exactly how you feel because we have all had days like that so feel free to rant here any time you need  

pam xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tracy  

I also want to send you massive of hugs   I think it is wonderful that this site exists for us to get those nasty feelings out, rather than bottling them up and them making us feel so much worse. So you go on and let rip! I have had so many days over the last while when I have felt exactly how you do about the apparent large numbers of pregnant women and babies around   We're nowhere near at the stage you are, and are still in what feels like an eternal wait to start treatment, but I can appreciate your frustration   Stay strong and I am sure your turn will come, and I am sending you massives of positive vibes and fairy dust as I hope it will be your next go           

Best wishes and lots of luck,
Elaine


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

It's good to rant    Seriously we all know where you're coming from    TBH, I'm so f*cking sick of everyone I know being pregnant
and/or managing to concieve within two weeks of starting to 'try' that I have just become immune to the whole thing...I am literally numbed by the adverts on telly for Pampers, or the multitude of prams that exist where I live, or people asking me over and over again about when I am going to have a baby or if I am pregnant


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for your replies.  Its good to know that you lot know where I'm coming from.  Had a better day today.  managed to keep babies and pregnants at a safe distance!

Thanks again, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

You go Girl!! You took the words right out of my mouth.

Hope you're feeling better now


----------

